# New here!



## Smokeeater727 (Jan 22, 2019)

Been looking at this forum for alittle while. Would like to get some opinions on my current situation. Thanks all.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Smoke -- lots of people here who can help (and have seen just about everything!). Just so you know, you will get LOTS of conflicting ideas/suggestions -- you have to make sure you can filter them to fit for YOU and your situation.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Welcome to TAM, Smokeeater!


----------



## Spent (Jan 27, 2019)

I am new too, but welcome


----------

